# Duh, This oughta' do.  Dreamgrower's Garden



## dream grower (Oct 9, 2006)

Since I joined here in Aug., I was busy with the crop and such. One night I stumbled onto this website. I've never really ha much expierience with 'puters and the like. Let alone chatting on a web forum. Plus I had that new digital camera! So, I dove in. Chatted a little with TBG, Stoney Bud, Hick, Mutt and many others. It was awesome. Talkin to someone on- line about weed! Who'da thunk it?? Next thing ya know, I'm uploading pics of my Ladies. Those pics are all over this website. Now, I want to put them all together in one place.  From seed to bag, 4.35 pounds of prime manicured bud from 12 plants. That will get me through the whole year and then some...


----------



## dream grower (Oct 9, 2006)

Few more here. Yup, The dog bites!


----------



## dream grower (Oct 9, 2006)

And just a couple more... Wait till next year!!!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2006)

WOW MAN NOW THATS SOME BEAUTIFUL PICTURES MAN!!!!!! 
I know someone who's gonna be doin some partyin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




beautiful dawg man..whats his name?


----------



## dream grower (Oct 9, 2006)

Dude, Good to see you. I'm blazin' one as I type. Crushed... Mutt, That is Chase. He is now 4-1/2 yrs. old. He is my constant companion. Absolutely the most incredible dog I've ever owned or seen. Rescued him from a mean, nasty little boy when he was about 12 wks. . Starvin', dehydrated. We bonded instantly. Anything I teach him takes Like once and he's got it. He's never more than a few feet away from me at any given time unless I tell him to. Hand and word trained. I'm tellin ya', he's a hell of a dog! Sorry, I know this is for weed. Although, if he ever caught ya on the property, let alone the garden. It's gonna' hurt!


----------



## dream grower (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey, how'd ya' know he was a he??


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2006)

Thats why a dog is mans best freind...or worst enemy.  
Yeah its a site for herb, but ya can brag about yer dog man. 

edit:
cuzz...look at my title man. I love dogs. I can just tell. ussually by there shoulders.  (except for them yip yip dogs.)


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 9, 2006)

awesome shots.........thanks for sharing


----------



## dream grower (Oct 9, 2006)

Cool... LdyLunatic, thanks for lookin'


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2006)

*Holy crap dream grower 4.35 lbs. is a butt load of bud man. If ya need some help smoking just give a yell and we'll be their.   You had a very nice grow this year by the looks and weight of things. Great pics man.  *


----------



## dream grower (Oct 10, 2006)

Man, I would like nothing more than to sit down with you guys and just party till we puke!!  Yea, all along I was hoping for 3.5 or so. Pleasant surprize


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2006)

CONGRATS on the successfull harv'!!! 
"How sweet it is!!"


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 12, 2006)

incredible ... u must have alot of land


----------



## chezidek (Oct 12, 2006)

totally agree with BSki8950 ! congrats!!  i'm already waiting the spring after this pics


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 13, 2006)

Awwww Man, gotta love a harvest like that ! Bet you could smell that coming up the driveway. I love the big outdoor plants. Nothing like mother nature.. 

 DA MILKMAN 


   P.s. if you need a son,daughter,brother,father,sister,mother or lover call me!!!


----------



## dream grower (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey, Thanks for the great posts folks. You each deserve your own reply, forgive me. Thanks Hick, It tis', BSki8950, Yes, The Lord has Blessed me with More than 50 acres to tend for him until it's anothers turn... vale46, Sping can't come soon enough. Anxious to grow my crosses(a surprize in every plant!)  MilkMan, LOL your tearin me up!!! When the wind blew right, yea ya could. Drives me crazy. Luckily it's rare.  Can ya trim buds real fast?? I'll think about it. LOL, LOL, LOL.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 18, 2006)

Dreamgrower, your grow is my dream. LOL. Excellent growing. I wanna try outdoors so bad. Plants just get sooo big that it would be nearly impossible for me to hide it.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey rockydog, Thanks alot. O/D rocks!!The biggest one I ever grew was 13 ft. high and 5ft. across. Yea, they can get big. But, Short varieties exist. Got a space 20x20 u think is safe?  give er a whirl. Plus you can LST O/D 2.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 19, 2006)

LST outdoors, never even thought of that. When is the best time to plant?


----------



## dream grower (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey rdog, That depends on where you live. I start indoor apri 1 using natural light( big ass window). I have used flos ,when I was doin really big grows. putting them outside as weather and temp permit to "harden them off". By 3rd wk in may thru 2nd wk in june I want them in the ground. I do moon phase. I swear it makes a diff. But it depends on where you live.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 19, 2006)

Good freakin' job DG! I too long for the ability to let a good crop go outdoors. Sometime in the not-to-far-away future it will happen.


----------



## highlife (Dec 13, 2006)

what is the average yeild (grams) per plant endless sky


----------



## UTR420 (Jan 20, 2007)

That is outstanding man! Where do you live that you can do that!? And is that any certain type of tree!?
Definently amazing grow...thats a lot of weed!


----------

